
Sailors Die at Sea While USCG Drone Program Remains Hard Aground - downvote_me
http://gcaptain.com/sailors-die-sea-uscg-drone-program-remains-hard-aground/
======
sillyquiet
My dad was in the United States Marine Corps, and he used to joke that the
Marines were so poor equipment-acquisition-wise they got the hand-me-downs
from the Army.

It has been my personal experiences that the Coast Guard is even worse off as
far as the funding they get versus the vitally important life saving (and you
know, coast guarding) missions they are supposed to accomplish. There have
been a blizzard of radar technology, drone and UAV technology and boat
building technology advancements that would dramatically increase their
success rate, but they can't because of antiquated funding and a creaky old-
fashioned leadership.

IMO we spend way too much on power project capability with the Navy versus
what we could do for the Coast Guard.

~~~
rch
My impression is that the Coast Guard has been somewhat militarized in the
drug war, such that any request for equipment to help "save" people has to be
in quotes.

~~~
tastyfreeze
USCG has been militarized since it was formed in 1915.

~~~
ebikelaw
The Revenue Cutter service, half of what became the USCG in 1915, dates from
1790. It was an armed service from that time.

